# Would anyone like..?



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

So.. my old thread with the drawings - completely failed. I lost my pencils etc and couldn't do them.

BUUUT. I can do these! I've only just started doing them, so they suck. I don't like doing detail on these, either, they're more "shadowy"


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you do Descole?










And I think they're cute airbrushes! c:


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay! I will try! I'm left handed, and having to draw with my right, so sorry if it's not too good


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you do Perry?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Can you do Descole?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry! It kind of sucks .


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

can you do July please


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup  I'll get around to it..


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Sorry! It kind of sucks .


No, it's cute! It really fits Descoles theme.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks! I really wish I could draw with my left hand. >.<

I'll do the rest tomorrow c:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please may i have one of Indigo


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

can you do one of Shark?


----------

